# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  بورصه دوله المغرب...هل هناك اسهم نقيه والاسعار التاريخيه للشركات؟  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## adsl

السلا م عليكم
هل هناك اسهم نقيه ببورصه المغرب 
وهل مسموح للاجانب بالتداول فيها
واين اجد الاسعار التاريخيه للشركات المغربيه
وهل تحرك الاسعر جيد سوا نزول او طلوع
وهل موقع البورصه على الانترنت يدعم اللغه العربيه لاني تفقدت الموقع ولم اجد الدعم للغه العربيه
ولكم الشكر
اسف على وضع الموضوع هنا ..وذلك لانني لم اجد في الموقع ما يخص البورصه المغربيه
واتمنى عدم حذف الموضوع لمده يو او يمين حتى اعرف المزيد عن البورصه المغربيه  ولكم الشكر

----------


## المايسترو

البورصة المغربية لا تتوفر على شارت ورسوم بيانية بفضلها يمكنك من تتبع الاسعار
سألت احد هم عن الشارت فقال لي بأن الشارت يكلف مبلغ 500 دولار
المهم البورصة مازالت متخلفة هنا
ودي

----------


## panachit

اخي المايسترو صحيح ان البورصة هنا ما زالت متخلفة و ومند بدايتها التداول فيها مقصور على المؤسسات الكبرى و البنوك ...لكن في الفترة الاخيرة ضهرت شركات توفر شارتات لعموم بمبالغ مناسبة و منها البنك التجاري وفابنك عن طريق شركة وساطة وفابورس ....توفر الشارت و توفر ايضا التداول عبر الانترنت و لا اضن ان المبلغ كبير بامكانك الاتصال بهم عبر موقعهم الاكتروني

----------


## المايسترو

> اخي المايسترو صحيح ان البورصة هنا ما زالت متخلفة و ومند بدايتها التداول فيها مقصور على المؤسسات الكبرى و البنوك ...لكن في الفترة الاخيرة ضهرت شركات توفر شارتات لعموم بمبالغ مناسبة و منها البنك التجاري وفابنك عن طريق شركة وساطة وفابورس ....توفر الشارت و توفر ايضا التداول عبر الانترنت و لا اضن ان المبلغ كبير بامكانك الاتصال بهم عبر موقعهم الاكتروني

 مشكور على التوضيح :Ongue:

----------


## sanshik

البورصة المغربية او بورصة الدار البيضاء هي ثاني بورصة في افريقيا بعد  بورصة جوهانسبورغ في جنوب افريقيا، وهي أكبر بورصة في المغرب العربي، كما تعتبر ثالث بورصة عربيا من حيث السيولة المالية، 
هناك العديد من المواقع التي تقدم الشارت للبورصة المغربية مجانا لا اعرف اذا كان مسموح لي بإدراجها
عموما في مفظلتي حوالي 5 مواقع عن بورصة الدار البيضاء  http://www.menara.ma/fr/Finance/ http://www.wafabourse.com/home.html http://www.dartawfir.ma/ http://www.bmcecapitalbourse.com/ http://www.wana.ma/bourse/accueil.php
وعلى العموم تستطيع التداول عن طريق احدى شركات الوساطة مثل دار التوفير او وفابورس او بي ام سي كابيتال .. بمبلغ 5000 درهم او ما يقارب 650 دولار.

----------


## نورالدين أمجاظ

الشركة غير موجودة أصلا و لا يكم انشائها بالمغرب.

----------


## عياد

> البورصة المغربية او بورصة الدار البيضاء هي ثاني بورصة في افريقيا بعد بورصة جوهانسبورغ في جنوب افريقيا، وهي أكبر بورصة في المغرب العربي، كما تعتبر ثالث بورصة عربيا من حيث السيولة المالية، 
> هناك العديد من المواقع التي تقدم الشارت للبورصة المغربية مجانا لا اعرف اذا كان مسموح لي بإدراجها
> عموما في مفظلتي حوالي 5 مواقع عن بورصة الدار البيضاء  http://www.menara.ma/fr/Finance/ http://www.wafabourse.com/home.html http://www.dartawfir.ma/ http://www.bmcecapitalbourse.com/ http://www.wana.ma/bourse/accueil.php
> وعلى العموم تستطيع التداول عن طريق احدى شركات الوساطة مثل دار التوفير او وفابورس او بي ام سي كابيتال .. بمبلغ 5000 درهم او ما يقارب 650 دولار.

   أهلا بك أخي الكريم وأشكرك على المواقع المرفقة  كان عندي استفسار بخصوص الاحصاءات الموضحة بعاليه  فمن أين حصلت على التصنيفات أعلاه من حيث ترتيب الأسواق العربية لأني أتوقع أكبر الاسواق العربية  ( السعودية - الكويت - الإمارات - مصر - الدوحة ) . ولدي استفسار أخر هل تسمح بورصة الدار البيضاء لغير المغاربة بالمتاجرة في السوق ؟  خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## توفيق12

اخي عياد نعم اعتقد تسمح بذلك
هناك عرب واجانب يتاجرون فيها

----------


## عياد

> اخي عياد نعم اعتقد تسمح بذلك
> هناك عرب واجانب يتاجرون فيها

 شكرا أخي توفيق   طيب هل هناك أي قيود على السحب أو الإيداع والتحويل للأجانب ؟

----------


## ELMAALY

> شكرا أخي توفيق   طيب هل هناك أي قيود على السحب أو الإيداع والتحويل للأجانب ؟

 سوف أجيبك إجابة ليست مختصة وإنما من واقع تعاملي منذ مدة مع المملكة المغربية  حسب ما أعلم أن البورصة تسمح بل تشجع رأس المال الوافد ولكن المغرب لا يسمح أبدا بخروج الأموال خارج المغرب لكنهم أحدثوا حلولا متمثلة في أن الشخص يصرح بهذه الأموال إذا كان يحملها نقدا في المطار او المنفذ الحدودي وبالتالي يمكنه أخراجها خلال المدة المحددة وكانت فيما أظن ستة أشهر البنوك المحلية خدماتها ممتازة في السحب والإيداع والتسهيلات والبطاقات واستقبال الأموال فقط لا يمكن تحويل الأموال منها بسهولة خارج المغرب (ولكن توجد بدائل معروفة عند من يهمه الأمر ) كذلك الاستثمار العقاري رائج وصاعد جدا في مختلف مدن المغرب وتوجد عليه تسهيلات هو الآخر   تحياتي وتقديري يا مديرنا العزيز

----------


## عياد

> سوف أجيبك إجابة ليست مختصة وإنما من واقع تعاملي منذ مدة مع المملكة المغربية  حسب ما أعلم أن البورصة تسمح بل تشجع رأس المال الوافد ولكن المغرب لا يسمح أبدا بخروج الأموال خارج المغرب لكنهم أحدثوا حلولا متمثلة في أن الشخص يصرح بهذه الأموال إذا كان يحملها نقدا في المطار او المنفذ الحدودي وبالتالي يمكنه أخراجها خلال المدة المحددة وكانت فيما أظن ستة أشهر البنوك المحلية خدماتها ممتازة في السحب والإيداع والتسهيلات والبطاقات واستقبال الأموال فقط لا يمكن تحويل الأموال منها بسهولة خارج المغرب (ولكن توجد بدائل معروفة عند من يهمه الأمر ) كذلك الاستثمار العقاري رائج وصاعد جدا في مختلف مدن المغرب وتوجد عليه تسهيلات هو الآخر  تحياتي وتقديري يا مديرنا العزيز

 أشكرك أخي الكريم على أجابتك   أعتقد اذا تغيرت البنية التشريعية بحيث تسمح بحرية تنقل رأس المال من حيث السحب والتحويل أتوقع أن تساعد على ضخ استثمارات أجنبية بشكل مباشر في البورصة ستدفع السوق للصعود بقوة   تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------

